# Common vent



## invictus (Jan 19, 2009)

So I was in North Dakota viewing a job my dad has going on in Fargo. It is a 4 story 100 unit Holiday Inn.

Anyways for drain, waste, and vent they are allowed to run a common vent. They can wet vent the lav and tub and tie it in with the next floors wet vent. This way is much easier than having to vent every fixture and have separate vent lines all the way up. Probably saves thousands of feet of pipe too and numerous fittings.

Anyone else run stuff this way. 

We follow the Uniform plumbing code and are only allowed to wet vent one lav. two if they are back to back.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

invictus said:


> So I was in North Dakota viewing a job my dad has going on in Fargo. It is a 4 story 100 unit Holiday Inn.
> 
> Anyways for drain, waste, and vent they are allowed to run a common vent. They can wet vent the lav and tub and tie it in with the next floors wet vent. This way is much easier than having to vent every fixture and have separate vent lines all the way up. Probably saves thousands of feet of pipe too and numerous fittings.
> 
> ...


You may want to check UPC 908.4 (Bathroom Wet Venting).

Mark


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We can't wet vent anything, and continous wastes on double bowl kitchen sinks are only allowed in single family homes, in multi family buildings each bowl has to have it's own vented waste opening.


----------



## invictus (Jan 19, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> You may want to check UPC 908.4 (Bathroom Wet Venting).
> 
> Mark



Sioux Falls, SD is stricter than UPC. I forgot to mention that.


----------

